# 650i xdrive weird codes + limp mode



## Bq (Feb 13, 2020)

My Dad got an amazing deal on a 650i almost a year ago now and he soon figured out why. The car goes into limp mode any time you give it any throttle, limp mode goes away after you shut the car off and turn it back on but the check engine light stays. Codes are:
P117e
P11bd
P16ac
P00bf
P141b
P0171

Pending codes:
P0175
P0171
(Pretty sure those both correspond to running too rich and too lean, respectively. Not really sure how that happens at the same time)

Permanent codes:
P16ac
P0171

The entire fuel system has been gone through and replaced along with quite a few electrical components I can’t remember. He has brought it to an independent specialist who by all other accounts worked wonders on bimmers, nothing. He once dropped it off at the dealership and told them he didn’t want it back until it was fixed. A month later, and a ton of random stuff replaced, problem came right back. I know I have next to no chance of figuring this out with my crappy little generic reader and base level knowledge of BMWs, but if you guys have any idea on what to try I’m grateful for anything. Also most of the codes I have no idea the meaning of. Hunting around the internet has only brought me many conflicting answers so far, so if any of you know I’d love to hear. Thanks for taking the time to read, any and all consideration helps!
(F06)


----------



## AK71SS (12 mo ago)

These things are like one big computer. If something doesn't sync up right its like the first thing you do with a computer is that you reboot! I limped my wife's 650i home after going to an appointment which ran fine go to but came out and it started up but running like crap/rough with no power. Pulled it right into the garage when I got home thinking something was badly broken. I let it rest for a bit and then began several repeated startup, run and shutdowns and it finally like sync'd or something to clear whatever was ailing it. It has only happened one other time and apparently on both occasions I recall pressed the ignition button, attempting to start, without my foot on brake, which it apparently doesn't like. 

Your issue sound like computer issues e.g. DME. Did they replace the DME's. 

JMO and no, I'm definitely no expert.


----------



## Bq (Feb 13, 2020)

AK71SS said:


> These things are like one big computer. If something doesn't sync up right its like the first thing you do with a computer is that you reboot! I limped my wife's 650i home after going to an appointment which ran fine go to but came out and it started up but running like crap/rough with no power. Pulled it right into the garage when I got home thinking something was badly broken. I let it rest for a bit and then began several repeated startup, run and shutdowns and it finally like sync'd or something to clear whatever was ailing it. It has only happened one other time and apparently on both occasions I recall pressed the ignition button, attempting to start, without my foot on brake, which it apparently doesn't like.
> 
> Your issue sound like computer issues e.g. DME. Did they replace the DME's.
> 
> JMO and no, I'm definitely no expert.


Thank you for the info, I don’t know if they replaced those but I’ll check with my Dad and see if he can pull up the records. Anyway, that thing about restarting solving things really makes sense. I work as a delivery driver, which involves a ton of starting/stopping the vehicle and engine repeatedly, any time the car starts acting up I take it on a delivery driving shift and it smooths right out. My Dad will be complaining about how poorly it’s running, I’ll take it and by the end of the shift it’s 100% perfect. But it doesn’t stay that way permanently, so we’ll look into replacing the DMEs


----------

